# Gear Preferences/Recommendations



## Chloe & Aslan (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm a first time service dog handler and am upgrading gear. I previously bought Amazon "cheap" vests ($15>) for the growing stages, but I am interested in buying nicer gear as he has reached a point where his growth is slowing and should stop soon (less than a month or two). I am not interested in customized gear yet from Etsy shops though, as my finances wouldn't allow me to spend $80+ on designed sets and I'm not 100% sure of his final measurements. 

Does anyone have any reviews/preferences on gear types that are readily available (Amazon, websites, distributors, etc.)? Do you prefer capes, vests, harnesses (long vs short)? Advantages vs disadvantages to each type? Any specific materials you feel are best for your GSD?

I really want to make sure that I am buying something that is durable and well-suited for him as a working dog. I'm unsure how much "research" is involved with selecting gear types and how much is simply preferences. I know that I am NOT buying anything that needs to be fit CB, guide, or momentum pull. Aside from that, I am just certain I would like a harness of some type, not specific to Y-front or straight front. 

I'm currently interested in purchasing a OneTigris Apollo 09 Harness & Cape (Long) for my male GSD. The harness is 13" in length and has an uncut girth strap that goes from 17" to 35". If anyone has purchased this specific harness, do you think this works well for a male (as I've heard some males don't work well with the length)? Do you feel that the girth is reasonable enough? I've seen the range for GSD girth goes from 32"+. I am unsure of his parents' girth, so I'm not confident in making a final estimation. A length of 35" seems rather safe though. 

All comments and/or recommendations are welcomed! Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cas_H (Mar 1, 2019)

I have the Apollo Harness & Cape for my lab mix. It works really well on its own as a vest but when I put it behind his guide harness it's a bit too long and the girth strap ends up in unfortunate areas. As a vest though it's extremely high quality and durable and I use it when he's off duty tearing around the woods as well without issue.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My lab SD is working in a Purple Poodles Y front fleece lined harness. It seems very comfortable for him, fits him well, doesn't slide back and forth. It's a well made harness.

My GSD SD worked in a harness made by Canine Outfitters Canine Outfitters . That harness lasted her entire career. About 10 years. Really good harness. I also use a tracking harness made by that company for my tracking dog. He is hard to fit and they made him one with custom measurements which is perfect. Really high quality gear, good customer service.

If you just need a vest and you don't need a harness, Sitstay makes really good vests. I've had some of those that lasted many years too. Working & Service Dog Vests | Dog Treats & Supplements | SitStay I use those as puppy capes when they are too young for harness.


----------

